# "natural" beekeeping?



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

But, is anyone actually doing these things? Do any of them actually work? I've seen studies and such about reducing the size of the comb actually working, but what about the rest? 

reply:

My first question is have you read Dee Lusby's Back to biological beekeeping at POV on this site? The Lusby's are using small cells(4.9mm) and are having success. They now have built up to 600 colonies.

Ah! FGMO it works good. However it is much more work than other treatments. This is NOT
natural beekeeping as your post indicates still a chemical even though its "safe". I tested this for two years on forty colonies.

cough drops! Don't waste your time. Bees will definitely die. Also is a chemical and NOT natural.

Go for choice #1(I am). 4.9mm cells are being tested by many beekeepers this year. As to date the Lusby's are the only ones as of yet. It'll be two years from now. You also must realize that it isn't just the cell size, but breeding and diet too! Why don't you join the biological beekeeping list for more info? It is hard work getting bees back on 4.9mm cells but hopefully will prove effective. (note: At the mentioned list you can ask Dee Lusby directly.)

I dont have bees now, but have wanted them for about 15 years. However, medicating on a regular basis has not been good for any other agricultural field and I'm not really interested in constantly medicating bees when I get them. THus, I'm interested in discussing this topic with those who have tried them, and/or actually use them before I invest in hives and bees & etc

Quite true about chemicals. Get the bees, you must start somewhere. If you do start with packages (or a swarm). Hive into 4.9mm foundation that Dadant is now producing. If you want to be independent learn to make your own foundation. Lot of work but rewarding(cheaper too).

Clay- thinking get the bees!


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Nancy

I see you would like to discuss 4.9mm foundation usage.

What would you like to discuss. Maybe I can help you.

Dee


----------

